# Princeton WV-ANOTHER SABLE - male- NO RUN SHEET #



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

AT MERCER COUNTY ANIMAL SHELTER PRINCETON WV-The shelter is overflowing with dogs. 



*shelter#*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Princeton, WV *

Medium • Adult • Male 

    
shelter# inquiries 304-425-2838 or [email protected]

*More about shelter#*

Pet ID: shelter# 
*shelter#'s Contact Info*


*Mercer County Area Animals In Need*, Princeton, WV 

Phone: Please use email
See more pets from Mercer County Area Animals In Need
For more information, visit Mercer County Area Animals In Need's Web site.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Princeton, WV | shelter#


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bUMP..


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This big boy has rescue committment and should be leaving the shelter today also. Thank goodness!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

FORRUGER said:


> This big boy has rescue committment and should be leaving the shelter today also. Thank goodness!


Yes indeed, the poor chap looks pretty depressed in his pic...
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

